# Can you start yogurt with your last batch?



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

We have been making the most delicious goat's milk yogurt lately and have even made the yogurt cheese ( a slightly tart, very fresh cream cheese - YUM!).

We have been using the Yogourmet starter, but it is pricey. Can we just save some of the last batch of yogurt and use it as the starter? And would we add it at the same time? Different time? How much?

We use 1/2 gallon of fresh raw goats' milk per batch.

Thank you.

Camille


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Yogourmet does not have the right live cultures to be able to use as a starter.

You CAN use a high quality, plain (no flavor) yogurt that you love as the starter. I probably use too much - about 1/4 cup - mixed into the milk at around 100 degrees.

I've read that you can freeze your starter (or original store bought starter) and use it as needed, defrosted. I've never tried this but would love to if anyone can verify that it works.

I revert to original starter about every 3-4 batches. (use store bought for batch #1, my own homemade yogurt for batchs 2-4, store bought for the next batch #1, etc).

If you want to buy some Yogourmet at a real bargain price - I have boxes and boxes I would love to sell you! I stocked up before getting real happy with my own. New in box, within date, all good. Just needs someone to want it. (I also have boxes and boxes of the Kefirgourmet by the same company to part with)

Cathy


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks Cathy, 

I'm curious why you say it doesn't work? Ours has been working fine, or maybe we just think it does? Or do you mean that I can't get a start off of yogurt made with yogourmet (and they can sell me more product?) 

We might be interested in the Yogourmet anyway. How much do you have and how much do you want?

I might try Mountain High plain yogurt. That's what I used to buy before we made our own and it tasted pretty good.

BTW, will we be able to make the yogurt cheese with the "Mountain High" starter? 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

yes, I meant that you can't get a starter off of the yogourmet. You can certainly make a very nice batch of yogurt though!

I'll take a look in the cupboard and let you know tomorrow. 
Cathy


----------



## HomersGoatLady (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't know anything about yogourmet, but you can use homemade yogurt to start the next batch. I just use Dannon plain yogurt the first time I start a batch. After that, I always save a little out of each batch before I add fruit or sweeten it. I put it in the fridge and mark it "yogurt starter" so no one will eat it. I also do the same for cultured buttermilk. Works great!

Karen


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Of course you can start your next batch of yoghurt with the saved yoghurt from a previous batch....we do it all the time.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Muchos Thankso to everyone!

Next shopping trip we purchase plain yogurt. Much less expensive than starter too!

Camille


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

I forgot to ask....we follow the recipe on the package of Yogourmet to make the yogurt. Would we follow the same steps (not counting the substitution of yougurt for starter)?

Thanks,
Camille


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I dont know what a yogoumet is...is it must be similar to my yogomaker....an oversized thermos in which you put boiling water and then the container of milk/with tablespoon of yoghurt and leave overnight, and then add fruit etc and whack it in the fridge.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

heat milk to 180f hold for up 10 45 min cool to 115, temper starter with some of the warm milk then add to the rest of the milk.

as i make 2 gallon batches and guess on the starter anymore I cant remember off the top of my head the ratio for smaller batches...im thinkin 1/2 cup starter to 1 quart milk


----------

